
Scientists Control a Fly's Heart with a Laser - billconan
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/biomedical/devices/scientists-control-a-flys-heart-with-frickin-lasers
======
alatkins
I was far less impressed when I read in the first paragraph that the fly was
anesthetized and stuck to a microscope slide... :-)

------
gavanwoolery
How many flies were gibbed before they got it to work?

